# Animation Text mit Bleistift schreiben



## ALBARDI (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

einen Text möchte ich so darstellen, als würde er mit einem Bleistift geschrieben werden. Also man sieht die Buchstaben nacheinander, und die Bleistiftspitze, wie sie die Buchstaben schreibt.
Gibt es da Beispiele wie man das z.B.  mit AE macht? 

Danke

ALBARDI


----------



## akrite (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube, Du wirst das hier hilfreich finden, ist schon erstaunlich wie viele Andrew Cremer noch nicht kennen


----------



## chmee (11. Oktober 2010)

Oder ayato@web (wobei wir Dies bereitstellen )

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (12. Oktober 2010)

akrite daran musste ich auch sofort denken 

den Bleistift selber könntest Du in Blender bauen. Blender ist ein kostenloses 3D Programm.


----------

